# problème java pour streaming



## lutinedelordel (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
depuis quelques semaines impossible de regarder des vidéos en streaming, le message mettre à jour le plug in JAVA. Hors mes logiciels sont bien à jour !
Je suis sous Léopard version 10.6.8.
J'ai fais des recherches, mais je n'ai trouvé aucun message correspondant, suis je la seule à avoir ce problème :rose: ?
Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour y remédier ?

Merci par avance !


----------



## otgl (16 Septembre 2012)

D'habitude, les vidéos en streaming utilisent Flash et non Java. Es-tu sûre qu'il s'agit de Java? Peux-tu nous donner un exemple de lien qui ne fonctionne pas?

Pour mettre à jour Flash: http://get.adobe.com/fr/flashplayer/


----------



## lutinedelordel (16 Septembre 2012)

http://skiplimites.tv/purevid.php?url=http://www.purevid.com/v/9116B60jdlm3zlm4703/

Je vais sur le débrideur skiplimites, j'en ai essayé d'autres et le message est bien le java...


----------



## otgl (16 Septembre 2012)

Le problème vient du site. Il n'y a pas grand chose à faire de ton côté. Il faudrait en aviser le webmaster sur http://skiplimites.tv/contact.php


----------



## lutinedelordel (16 Septembre 2012)

ça me fait ça sur la plupart des débrideurs, ou alors le lien est  nul ! j'ai essayé 5 débrideurs différents toujours impossible de lire des vidéos (j'ai essayé plusieurs liens aussi)...


----------



## otgl (16 Septembre 2012)

Si tu as Java sur ton ordinateur, et si Java fonctionne sur un site normal comme:

http://www.uel-pcsm.education.fr/consultation/presentation/plugin/java/java.htm

alors le problème vient nécessairement du débrideur. C'est un des inconvénients des méthodes illégales que de ne pas être fiables.


----------



## lili_leo (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu le même problème. Il suffisait en fait d'activer le plug-in de Java dans les options de mon navigateur (pour ma part Firefox) en faisant (dans la barre de menu en haut) Firefox > Préférences... > Gérer les modules complémentaires > Plugins


----------



## dpstream (24 Décembre 2012)

Salut le problème est que skiplimit bloque sur le java, bref à voir si c'est voulu...
sinon vas sur http://www.puremania.net debrideur purevid ou http://www.suppri.me debrideur mixture ils ont pas ce foutu problème ces deux la.


----------

